# A New Business



## aladyscateringc (May 15, 2007)

I hope this is where I am supposed to post this. If not I apologize! I am starting a new business and have a web page. It is still technicall under construction but I would like for any "seasoned" caterers whith web site to view it and let me know what you think. Encouragement or critisizim. Thanks so much!! 

Valerie
Index


----------



## quelper (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello,

The first impression is very good. The color is easy on the eyes and the font is clear and readable.

The cute graphic instantly gives me the impression of quality, and personable service. It also implies you do small to medium sized parties. No need actually to call yourself small, is there? Some of my favorite words are; Intimate, quaint, personal, distinctive, upscale, quality, ah the list goes on.

#1 Change you index page "title" to your company name so when we look up it doesn't say "index". This will help appearances as well as get you a better ranking on the search engines. More on SEO later.

#2 Writing "copy" is a bear. That it can take hours to write a 7 word sentence is testimony to that. So what are "caliber foods" ? Do you mean "High caliber foods" ?

#3 let me click! The list of parties makes me want to click on it. If you write a short page for each one your visitors will respond.

This last one should be number one.

#4 Place your contact information higher in the page. Give me a phone number to call toot suite. I had to scroll down to see the "contact" link. Even then it was hard to see in the same color as the page text. After all you want an e-mail and/or phone call from this page right?

Good luck
San Francisco Catering 415-626-3663 home page - corporate catering, private event planning, party staffing,


----------



## aladyscateringc (May 15, 2007)

Thanks so much for your input. This is exactly what I needed. Someone more experienced in this than I am! I am going to change all the things you mentioned except #3. I will change this eventually. We want to put pictures of each event/party. We would also like to make a sample menu for each event/party. Soon all these things will be changed. Thanks again for the input. Like I said before, I needed it. Some fresh perspective from someone not too close. It's one thing for your family (who wants you to succeed) to say it looks good. It's another thing for a stranger (not that you _don't_ want us to succeed!) to say it!

Amanda
btw. my name is amanda not valerie. she is the one who will be catering, I just do the website, her bookwork when she needs it and stuff like this.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I'd love to see the website, but I couldn't get in with your link. Would you mind posting it again? My own website needs so much work, I won't even post the link...


----------



## aladyscateringc (May 15, 2007)

sorry guys, I took some advice from quelper and the changes I made changed the web address. I believe it's Index

also, quelper I changed the name of the "index" page to aladyscateringco (hence the new web address) but when you view the webpage it still (on my computer anyway) says "index". I don't know what I did wrong. Maybe it's the google pages. I don't know.

Anyway, please give me feedback! I welcome it. Oh and I'm working on "letting you click it". Just haven't gotten that far yet!

Amanda


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Not too shabby. You should at least add your phone number to the front page. Is there anyway to cut out geocities so you just have www.aladyscateringco.com? Checkout Welcome to Lady Liberty Catering! They did a really great job on their website.

Since you are just starting out, have you got all your permits and licenses squared away? This can get very complicated, especially if you are going to carry a payroll. Also- are you a Sole Proprietership? You might want to consider forming a LLC or a Corp to give you liability protection


----------



## aladyscateringc (May 15, 2007)

Unfortunately, there's no way to get rid of the "geocities". They host your website for free which is why you can't get rid of it. We are still kind of new so we can't afford paying someone. Yet. As for the business liscense and stuff, I handle the website, not all that! Seriously though, I think she is handling all that. I did have to give her some guidance there. She's never done this before. When she does get the papaerwork all straightened out I think she is going to make the company a Corporation. Much safer. Thanks again for all the imput!


----------

